# Best Way of travelling to Newcastle



## teachai (12 Feb 2008)

I am going to newcastle on the 11th April and returning on the 14th, so naturally I'll have to bring some luggage with me. 

I live in south east county Wicklow.  I've already looked at the ryanair flights and they are either horribly early or horribly late.  Plus there is all their extra charges as well as the mad scramble for seats.

Aer lingus dont fly on the days I need.

I'm considering 1) rail to belfast and fly Belfast to newcastle.
                     2) rail and ferry to newcastle; dun laoghaire-holyhead route
                     3) Drive to newcastle  dun laoghaire-holyhead.
                     4) anyone else who flies to Newcastle from dublin??
                     5) dublin - newcastle via eg manchester

Any advice on whats best.  I won't really need a car in newcastle, so it would be just a matter of getting me their.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Feb 2008)

Have you checked flights from Belfast? 

Some years ago, Tony Harrison wrote a great poem, The Act,  about flying from Belfast to Newcastle and back again. He was the only civilian in a plane full of squaddies. So the flights may have be discontinued. 

The flights were very early in those days, as the opening lines were



> Newcastle Airport and scarcely 7 a.m.. yet they foot the white line out towards the plane *...*


----------



## teachai (12 Feb 2008)

Brendan said:


> Have you checked flights from Belfast?
> 
> Some years ago, Tony Harrison wrote a great poem, The Act,  about flying from Belfast to Newcastle and back again. He was the only civilian in a plane full of squaddies. So the flights may have be discontinued.
> 
> The flights were very early in those days, as the opening lines were



yes, I did look. Its £250 (ie Sterling) with FlyBe + a return train fare.


----------



## gipimann (12 Feb 2008)

There are trains from Edinburgh to Newcastle every 30 mins - journey time of 90 minutes.  Check out a Dub-Edinburgh flight and a train?


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Feb 2008)

what gipimann said, you can check train times here
[broken link removed]


----------



## Megan (12 Feb 2008)

http://www.skyscanner.net/flights/g...le-from-galway-in-april-2008.html?charttype=1
Would you consider these flights from Galway.
http://www.skyscanner.net/flights/o...stle-from-cork-in-april-2008.html?charttype=1
Or this from Cork?


----------



## teachai (13 Feb 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to go the Fly Dublin -- Edinburgh route,  and then get the train from Edinburgh to Newcastle. 

Wish me luck in the virgin poker festival


----------



## GoldDigga (16 Feb 2008)

Hi

Hopefully you havent booked your flight yet. There is an easier option. Fly to Tees Valley airport in Durham with Ryanair. The flights are around Midday and its about 30 mins on train to Newcastle central station


----------



## Gaz (16 Feb 2008)

Flew to Newcastle last week from Belfast Intl with Easyjet. 8:30 am flight outbound and 21:25 return, maybe the times would not suit but cheap flights and its only 30mins across using this route! Travel time from Dublin around 2 and half hours to Belfast Intl.


----------



## jwestave (2 Mar 2009)




----------

